# So will the new Amazon Fire TV Cube work with Tivo?



## Myrtledog (Jul 10, 2017)

What's the scoop?


----------



## Myrtledog (Jul 10, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NBTFNV...adc-d5f2869fa13b&pf_rd_r=QG68RPX8RFJQ2KMSDTH5


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Tivo has discontinued use of Tivo App for Fire TV
TiVo retires Amazon Fire TV app, but&#8230;
https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/TiVo-App-for-Amazon-Fire-TV-Use


----------



## pizzacheeks (Nov 25, 2006)

Yes it will work with Tivo as it has alexa skills


----------



## Myrtledog (Jul 10, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> Tivo has discontinued use of Tivo App for Fire TV
> TiVo retires Amazon Fire TV app, but&#8230;
> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/TiVo-App-for-Amazon-Fire-TV-Use


That's not what the new cube device is...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Myrtledog said:


> That's not what the new cube device is...


Then you'll need to be more specific as to what you mean by "work with TiVo."


----------



## Myrtledog (Jul 10, 2017)

How about the link that tells all about it?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Yes, I saw the product, which is why I provided the links that I did ... and which DO apply to the product, whether you think so or not. Since you think those links don't apply, I requested what integration with TiVo that you're expecting/wanting.

That said, I'm tapping out on this one, as I'm not a licensed dentist.


----------



## Myrtledog (Jul 10, 2017)

Very simply...will the Cube control a TiVo?


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

https://www.amazon.com/b/ref=sk_dp_voicecom_pack?node=17284748011


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

eherberg said:


> https://www.amazon.com/b/ref=sk_dp_voicecom_pack?node=17284748011


And I see no indication there that a TiVo can be controlled. Given the relatively complex set of controls that would be involved, and the relatively small market demand for TiVo control, that capability would have been a pleasant surprise.


----------



## mschnebly (Feb 21, 2011)

Myrtledog said:


> How about the link that tells all about it?


10 things the Amazon Fire TV Cube Can't Do


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

dlfl said:


> And I see no indication there that a TiVo can be controlled. Given the relatively complex set of controls that would be involved, and the relatively small market demand for TiVo control, that capability would have been a pleasant surprise.


I couldn't find a list of devices that can be controlled by IR but I agree without knowing if TiVo is on the list, I believe it is very unlikely. When I read about this device I hoped that Amazon would use a mature universal IR remote control technology, like UEI One For All, and the massive code base those products offer but that apparently isn't the case.


----------



## bob61 (Apr 23, 2002)

Following as I'm also interested in how this would integrate with Tivo.


----------



## Myrtledog (Jul 10, 2017)

I went ahead and ordered one while they’re $30 off for Prime Customers. I’ll keep an eye out to see what develops. I’ll cancel before it ships if word isn’t good...


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

This voice control stuff is getting out of hand and the novelty will soon wear out.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

foghorn2 said:


> This voice control stuff is getting out of hand and the novelty will soon wear out.


I said the same thing about this smart phone fad -- still waiting for it to fade out.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

eherberg said:


> https://www.amazon.com/b/ref=sk_dp_voicecom_pack?node=17284748011





dlfl said:


> And I see no indication there that a TiVo can be controlled. Given the relatively complex set of controls that would be involved, and the relatively small market demand for TiVo control, that capability would have been a pleasant surprise.


I'm looking at the list of cable companies mentioned; Cox, Altice, and Frontier are all TiVo customers, aren't they? So there's *some* hope TiVo IR control may be there or eventually come...it's not an especially expensive development demand to add one more IR mapping set to what has to be dozens if not hundreds. On the other hand, TiVo has an Alexa skill . This device is a very odd(to me anyway) hybrid of the FireTV & Alexa hardware and software, it'll be very interesting to see how much uptake it gets with end-users, and what it does well versus what it does poorly(or not at all).


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

foghorn2 said:


> This voice control stuff is getting out of hand and the novelty will soon wear out.


Voice search is here to stay though. Search is most powerful voice function, saves a ton of typing. But using voice to do what a button does, that will pass.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

The cube is supposed to be a combined "Echo" designed for home entertainment controls with ability to send IR for legacy and modern devices. This does NOT replace any of the Echo devices because there are some non-home entertainment things this Cube does not do.

It is supposed to be that ANY device that TODAY can be controlled using "Alexa" skills WILL function on the Cube, as well, plus the ability to control devices using IR, most notably the volume control, which has been the much asked for control for every connected device, and the ability to turn and and off TV's, AVR's, etc. since those types of devices most often use IR.

So, yes, the Cube should control TiVo as far as the Alexa skills today that are used with Echo, and the same goes for Dish and any other DVR's STB's currently using Alexa skills today. Again, the cube is NOT the full Echo product, but rather a specialized product for consumer Home Entertainment skills and IR control of even legacy devices, while also doing SOME things the full Echo product can do.

It does seem like a good product, but may not be for everyone. Personally, I see this product as something to keep current Amazon Fire and Echo customers from defecting to competitors, but I can certainly see this Cube product being good for even non-Amazon universe people such as the elderly and handicapped because the Cube can control IR devices such as the TV's, AVR's, etc. using voice control. There isn't quite anything like it today, but the Cube does not offer control of competitors connected devices, only the Fire TV, for now. In the short term, this is definitely about enhancing the Fire TV experience and maybe grabbing a few more NEW Fire TV consumers, but the Cube does NOT require Fire TV to control all the DVR's, TV's, etc. in the consumer home entertainment device world. One would just have to use the remote on the Roku or Apple TV, and that may not be a big deal to some, but certainly a big deal to others.

I am considering getting the Cube because it would be a GREAT solution for my elderly mother. Voice commands are easier for her to remember than looking at even the Harmony remote.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

gonzotek said:


> I'm looking at the list of cable companies mentioned; Cox, Altice, and Frontier are all TiVo customers, aren't they? So there's *some* hope TiVo IR control may be there or eventually come...it's not an especially expensive development demand to add one more IR mapping set to what has to be dozens if not hundreds. On the other hand, TiVo has an Alexa skill . This device is a very odd(to me anyway) hybrid of the FireTV & Alexa hardware and software, it'll be very interesting to see how much uptake it gets with end-users, and what it does well versus what it does poorly(or not at all).


It doesn't seem odd at all. The FireTv Cube would be perfect for a room that does not have an Echo. And where you need a FireTV. If I didn't have echos all over the place, and it came out last year, I would have purchased a FireTV cube instead of a FireTV 4K and an Amazon Echo in the room with my UHD setup. Since combined into one device costs less than the two separate devices.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Series3Sub said:


> The cube is supposed to be a combined "Echo" designed for home entertainment controls with ability to send IR for legacy and modern devices. This does NOT replace any of the Echo devices because there are some non-home entertainment things this Cube does not do.
> 
> It is supposed to be that ANY device that TODAY can be controlled using "Alexa" skills WILL function on the Cube, as well, plus the ability to control devices using IR, most notably the volume control, which has been the much asked for control for every connected device, and the ability to turn and and off TV's, AVR's, etc. since those types of devices most often use IR.
> 
> ...


hmmm... if it's not a full Echo device then it really seems like a waste.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

I didn't mean to imply 'bad' when I said odd...I meant odd in the sense of the hybridization...it's got an unusual set of quirks (as mentioned above) about what it can and can't (or perhaps that's will and won't) do. For me at least, it very much remains to be seen whether they got the 'right' mix of the individual devices' feature-sets. I've got multiple Echoes & FireTVs, Google Homes & Chrome Casts, TiVos (of course), and various other home theater and tech ephemera, so I'm not rooting for or against the Cube, just wondering aloud if it'll eventually fit into my specific life, and more generally if it'll prove popular or not.


----------



## vyktym (Dec 11, 2015)

Bump for the Cube's release date! 

Is anyone scheduled to receive a Cube today? I'm very interested to learn if these devices will play well together. If so, it could certainly clean up my setup. Fingers crossed.


----------



## rodlebod (Jan 21, 2006)

I received mine today. I was only able to play with it for about 30 minutes. So far it automatically recognized my TV so "on and off" works great. However it jumps to the Fire TV input first. I need to figure out how to default to TiVo input. I didn't have time to test the TiVo skill but so far it is not working.


----------



## rodlebod (Jan 21, 2006)

I set TiVo up as a cable device instead of DVR. TiVo is listed. I can voice control the power, volume, and change channels but not much else. The thing that bugs me the most is it always changes to Fire TV when I power on the TV.


----------



## davidjplatt (Aug 27, 2003)

It does work but the setup is convoluted and not particularly well documented.

You need your TV remote control and the FireTV Cube remote control. I made the mistake of picking DVR and it won't ask you for the brand of DVR - it only asks for the input (HDMI1, HDMI2, etc.) and the audio input. It would switch to DVR but I couldn't change channels.

I had to do the following:

When you do Settings/Equipment Control/Manage Equipment/Add Equipment, you have to add a Cable box.
It will then confirm your Zip Code
It will ask for your TV provider (Verizon FiOS in my case)
It will then tell you to make sure you cable box is on and you have the original cable box remotes (I didn't need them - I needed the TV remote to switch inputs)
It tells you to switch the input to the Cable box and press Fast Forward on the FireTV remote when you see a picture and hear sound.
It then tries to do a Channel UP command that fails. Since it fails I pressed Rewind on the Fire TV remote
Then it tells you to switch back to the Fire TV input.
Then the Fire TV Cube tells you it needs help to identify the cable box. Click Next.
Then it asks for the brand of Cable box. Then select TiVo.
Then it starts the "Original Remotes" steps again. Switch to the TiVo input and press Fast Forward on the Fire TV remote.
Then it tests Channel UP - which will then work. Press Fast Forward if it works.
Then you have to switch back to the Fire TV Cube HDMI input using the TV remote.
It tells you that you can now control your cable box (TiVo) with Alexa.
Then it asks for the HDMI input for the TiVo (mine is HDMI 2)
Then it asks for the audio source - mine is Optical/TV Audio (via Soundbar but that is configured separately)
Then the FireTV Cube will switch to the TiVo. Then you press Fast Forward to go back to FireTV Cube.
Then it tells you you can say "Alexa, switch to Cable". You can also do "Alexa, go to CNN" or "Alexa, tune to channel 53".
You can switch back to FireTV by saying "Alexa, go home"


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

I did all of those steps Twice, but mine will switch to Cable and the Tivo box but when I say change to channel 33 (or any channel) or say change to CNN it then switches back to the Firetv and TRIES to switch to that channel in the ABC app.
I then deleted the ABC app and it still does this.
I am doing this on a Tivo Mini.
Could it be MINIs are not support? But Still forget the MINI why would it switch back to FireTV and try to do it in the ABC apps, its not even try for the MINI channel change.
The initial channel up and down test passed, did the setup twice.
Any ideas?


----------



## TBoyd (Apr 9, 2000)

Slightly different for me, but basically the RIGHT stuff. Thanks!

I CAN switch channels on Tivo (aka Cable Box) via voice but can't fully use the Alex Tivo commands. A good start!!



davidjplatt said:


> It does work but the setup is convoluted and not particularly well documented.
> 
> You need your TV remote control and the FireTV Cube remote control. I made the mistake of picking DVR and it won't ask you for the brand of DVR - it only asks for the input (HDMI1, HDMI2, etc.) and the audio input. It would switch to DVR but I couldn't change channels.
> 
> ...


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

I am sure this can be fixed , after all they have an offical Tivo SKILL and it works great. Bet they just did not add the skill code to the FireTV Cube set yet (Tivo Corp did not tell the Amazon Cube guys yet) or we are doing something wrong in the setup


----------



## kes601 (Sep 27, 2015)

I set mine up this morning and it couldn’t have been simpler. Like others I selected my cable company (FiOS). It obviously errored out when it tried to first control the box but then told me to switch back to the Fire TV screen and it lets me select TiVo. Worked right after that.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Not trying to be snarky but... why would anyone want to primarily use another device UI to control a slave TiVo? Seems like a total waste of a TiVo when a simple DTA would suffice.

The TiVo was meant to be the primary UI. If you don't like that UI why not just get rid of the TiVo all together.


----------



## kes601 (Sep 27, 2015)

I set it up because I could. My original Fire TV box was showing its age. I was in the market for a new one and simply set it up because it was an option. The only thing I see myself using is possibly changing channels by voice if the remote is not in reach.


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

Being able to say switch to cable or show me myrador or show me the front door with my Ring door bell or other camera is priceless.
Agree, will still use tivo remote most of the time but being able to say change channel with out look for the remove to say TBS or Weather Channel is also price less.
I can also say turn everything off and my LIghts and TV all turn off so I can go to bed.
Its just just about the Tivo anymore.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I have sort of set up my Fire TV Cube, it replaces an Echo 1st generation and Fire TV box 2nd generation in the den. I don't think I care about Alexa control of TiVo but if I change my mind, I will try to figure out how that works or doesn't work later on. I did set up Alexa to change to the TiVo inputs on the AVR and TV, calling it a DVR. 

There are some issues unrelated to Alexa with TiVo for me but this thread probably isn't the place to try to solve them.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

scottchez said:


> Being able to say switch to cable or show me myrador or show me the front door with my Ring door bell or other camera is priceless. ...
> I can also say turn everything off and my LIghts and TV all turn off so I can go to bed.
> Its just just about the Tivo anymore.


None of this requires TiVo integration.


scottchez said:


> Agree, will still use tivo remote most of the time but being able to say change channel with out look for the remove to say TBS or Weather Channel is also price less.


TiVo is pretty close to getting you this directly via Alexa.


----------



## vyktym (Dec 11, 2015)

Is anyone else trying to connect the Cube to a Roamio OTA? I was able to trick the cube into controlling my OTA by configuring as directed above, but I selected Comcast as my cable provider (Verizon wouldn’t allow me to change channels for some reason). While the channel list is obviously not accurate, I’m still able to control manually by saying channel numbers...my problem is that I don’t know the command to access sub channels. For example, ABC is channel 4-1 - I can get to channel 4 and 41, but I can’t figure out if there’s a way to add the “-“ in between (i.e. the advance button on the remote). 

Any thoughts? Obviously, this would be a short-term fix as Amazon adds an OTA provider option (fingers crossed), but this fix could make it a viable solution for now.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

rodlebod said:


> I set TiVo up as a cable device instead of DVR. TiVo is listed. I can voice control the power, volume, and change channels but not much else. The thing that bugs me the most is it always changes to Fire TV when I power on the TV.


Did anyone figure out yet how to stop it from changing to the FireTV input when turning on the tv? This bugs me too.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Amazon doesn't seem to be the best fit for Tivo, since they don't have an app to stream content from a Tivo to a second TV, although you can use the Amazon Silk browser to stream from Tivo online. Amazon also has to use the Silk browser to allow users to watch Youtube, because Google cut off access. Seems strange that Amazon and Tivo are partnering when Amazon doesn't have the Tivo streaming app but many other mobile devices have it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2008)

cwoody222 said:


> Did anyone figure out yet how to stop it from changing to the FireTV input when turning on the tv? This bugs me too.


Tell Alexa to go to a channel you want to watch instead of turning the TV ON. she will turn on the TV other accessories as needed ang to the channel you want by passing the Cube home page.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> Tell Alexa to go to a channel you want to watch instead of turning the TV ON. she will turn on the TV other accessories as needed ang to the channel you want by passing the Cube home page.


Hmm this doesn't work for me.

When the tv is already on, Alexa will change input as needed to watch a channel on TiVo.

But when the tv is off she will only change the channel, she won't then the tv on first.

I can turn the tv on and off just fine by asking for that.

She WILL turn the tv on if I ask her to watch a streaming service that's on Fire TV.

Any ideas?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2008)

cwoody222 said:


> Hmm this doesn't work for me.
> 
> When the tv is already on, Alexa will change input as needed to watch a channel on TiVo.
> 
> ...


If you have the Tivo skill activated on the Cube then you need to be specific "Alexa tune to NBC on cable". Do you have the Tivo installed as a cable box? Otherwise it won't work if TiVo is a 'DVR'.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> If you have the Tivo skill activated on the Cube then you need to be specific "Alexa tune to NBC on cable". Do you have the Tivo installed as a cable box? Otherwise it won't work if TiVo is a 'DVR'.


Thanks for the reply. I do have the TiVo Skill.

Alexa will ask whether I want to tune on cable or TiVo and I will say cable. It seems she only asks if it's been awhile.

I do have TiVo set up as a cable box, using Dave's instructions earlier here.

I have a TiVo mini if that matters.

CEC is activated on my tv and other devices and like I said Alexa can turn my tv on if I outright ask.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Tried when I got home from work - same as last night. TV is off, asking Alexa to "watch channel 123" will not turn the TV on - she simply asks if I want to watch on Cable or Fire TV. When I asked to turn the TV on, she does, but goes to the Fire TV menu. Then I have to say "switch to cable" to switch inputs.

Maybe I'll try to delete the TiVo skill to see if that makes a difference.

Also, is there any command to get Alexa to go to Live TV on TiVo? Because what happens if she tries to tune to a channel but the TiVo was on the TiVo Central menu... then it won't go to live TV at all.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

This should be of interest to those reading this thread:

Overview of Alexa Voice Navigation capabilities on the Fire TV Cube


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

cwoody222 said:


> Maybe I'll try to delete the TiVo skill to see if that makes a difference.


It didn't.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2008)

cwoody222 said:


> It didn't.


Did you say the following exactly "Alexa TUNE to channel 123 on CABLE"? If your TiVo is setup correctly, correct cable provider and as a cable box then it should turn on your tv and go to channel 123 on the TiVo.

Otherwise I'm sorry but I'm out of ideas. The above works for me every time.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Finally got it working tonight after about an hour of trial and error. I had to futz with the IR settings within the Fire Cube menu to find the one that magically worked. (I thought it was being controlled by CEC? My Cube is somewhere I doubt IR is reaching)

I had noticed the Cube TRYING to turn on TV on because of a flashing light on my IR receive on the TV.

Still odd that it worked perfectly every time when I just said "turn on TV" but would never work when I said "watch CNN on cable". I also discovered today it wouldn't work when I said things like "show me the weather" (which worked Saturday morning, the morning after I set it up) or "open Netflix".

I suspect maybe the TV ON command AND the switch inputs at the same time was the problem? Hence, it working after changing some of the timing/frequency of the IR commands in the Cube menu. I also had to re-run the Cable box and TV setup a few times. Once I first got the TV to turn ON after saying "watch CNN on cable", it wouldn't switch inputs - even when asked. One more setup of the Cable box (TiVo) and that control came back.

That was rough! But works now!


----------



## rodlebod (Jan 21, 2006)

I think I may have figured it out. Under the TV power controls, change the Power On Delay to 0 seconds.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Actually I had to INCREASE my Power On Delay to get mine to work. 12 sec was the magic number for me.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

What does it mean when the blue light turns yellow?


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

On my dot it means it in programming mode from alexa app.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Not totally on topic, but I've been checking out Fire TV Cube reviews and I thought this was one of the best:
Amazon Fire TV Cube is the entertainment control center we've waited decades for

Although you can't control your TiVo with it, it looks like you can use it to turn on the TV and switch the input of your TV or A/V Receiver or sound bar to the TiVo, which can be handy in some setups.


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

Is anyone with Spectrum controlling TiVo with the Fire TV Cube? How is it going?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

XIBM said:


> On my dot it means it in programming mode from alexa app.


Turns out on the Cube the yellow light means it lost network access. Seems my Cube doesn't like my 5G network and it loses it frequently.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

After three pages, I still haven't figured it out... what is the user value proposition to using FireTV Cube to control the TiVo? Does it have a better UI? Apps? Just voice? Why are people spending energy on getting this to work?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

You can use your voice to control TiVo with any Alexa device; including the Fire TV Cube.

The Cube is a hybrid of an Alexa and a Fire TV... it's a streaming Fire device PLUS it has voice control. In addition, it has IR blasters and CEC control to use voice to control other items in your A/V setup such as your TV, soundbar, etc. Control of those other devices is unique to the Cube.

The Cube can be set up to use your TiVo as a cable box which does some of the same things (change channels) that you can do just with a regular Alexa and your TiVo.

So you can come home and say, "Alexa turn on TV" or even "Alexa, switch to cable" (if your TV is off, the Cube will turn it on before switching inputs). While watching TV you say things like "Alexa, turn up the volume" or "Alexa, pause TiVo" (this type of TiVo control can be done with regular Alexa devices too - or the TiVo VOX remote).

Because the Cube is an Alexa device it also does all the other things Alexa can do such as tell you the weather, read you the news, control your HUE lights, etc.

For me, it replaced an Echo Dot in my living room and gave me the addition of voice control over my TV and added a new streaming device to my setup (I replaced a Roku).


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

cwoody222 said:


> ...


All well and good, but are you going to no longer use your TiVo UI as the primary UI? You're switching to FireTV UI and letting it remotely control playing your NowPlaying list (or whatever it is called now)?

I'm not trying to be difficult, just trying to understand why people are trying to get their new FireTV Cube to "control or play with" the TiVo.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

You don't use the Fire UI to control the TiVo. You use your voice (while you're using the TiVo UI like normal).

If you're using the Fire UI, you're using the Fire Cube streaming device and it has nothing to do with TiVo at that point. The Fire TV is a steaming player like a Roku. But it doubles as an Alexa device, like an Echo.

There is no way to replace the TiVo UI.


----------



## rdbauer111 (Mar 12, 2010)

I had to do the following for Comcast with a Receiver:


When you do Settings/Equipment Control/Manage Equipment/Add Equipment, you have to add a Cable box.

It will then confirm your Zip Code, or ask for yours, if you have not done so already.

It will ask for your *TV* provider, choose Comcast Corporation and select

It will ask Do you have Xfinity X1, answer No

It will then tell you to make sure your cable box is on and you have the original cable box remotes (I didn't need them - I needed the *Receiver* remote to switch inputs)

It tells you to switch the input to the Cable box (Mine CBL/SAT) and press Fast Forward on the *FireTV* remote when you see a picture and hear sound.

It then tries to do a Channel UP command that fails. Since it fails I pressed Rewind on the Fire TV remote
Then it tells you to switch back to the Fire TV input (AUX2).
Then the Fire TV Cube tells you it needs help to identify the cable box. Click Next.Then it asks for the brand of Cable box. Then select TiVo.
Then it starts the "Original Remotes" steps again. Switch to the TiVo input (CBL/SAT) and press Fast Forward on the *Fire TV* remote.

Then it tests Channel UP - which will then work. Press Fast Forward if it works.

Then you have to switch back to the Fire TV Cube HDMI input using the TV remote.

It tells you that you can now control your cable box (TiVo) with Alexa

Then it asks for the HDMI input for the TiVo (mine is Cable SAT)

Then it asks for the audio source - mine is Optical/TV Audio (via *Soundbar* but that is configured separately)

Then the *FireTV* Cube will switch to the TiVo. Then you press Fast Forward to go back to FireTV Cube.

Then it tells you can say "Alexa, switch to Cable". You can also do "Alexa, go to CNN" or "Alexa, tune to channel 53".
Commands that do not work even if add "on Tivo" on the end of the command, just goes to Fire TV Cube

Alexa, go to Guide
Alexa, go to Home
Alexa, go to settings
Alexa, launch "applications"


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for the detail, my dot will do the last four item, so I have to give them up with the cube?
Can you get the cube to play music using its speaker, not your soundbar with TV on?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Something changed.

“Alexa go to home” worked on my Mini tonight. I actually had to say “Alexa go to home on Fire TV” to get it to do what I wanted... which was switch inputs to the Fire.

Now we just need a “live tv”command for the TiVo.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

And now my Fire lost the ability to turn on my tv when I ask to switch tuners to the TiVo or to watch a channel on the TiVo.

I had to run setup on the Fire again. Now it turns on the tv when I request a channel but not when changing inputs.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Seems strange to me that Tivo would integrate Amazon Alexia, but not have a streaming app for the fire TV.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

shwru980r said:


> Seems strange to me that (A) Tivo would integrate Amazon Alexia, but (B) not have a streaming app for the fire TV.


 Why? My annotation of A and B above. Under A, TiVo is adding features to its product to make it a stronger option for its consumers. Under B, it is providing incentives NOT to purchase one of its products (TiVo would rather you purchase a mini rather than a FireTV).


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

ah30k said:


> Why? My annotation of A and B above. Under A, TiVo is adding features to its product to make it a stronger option for its consumers. Under B, it is providing incentives NOT to purchase one of its products (TiVo would rather you purchase a mini rather than a FireTV).


TiVo BOLT, Roamio Pro, and Roamio Plus devices have built-in streaming capability that the customer paid extra for. Charging extra for functionality that can't be used is a poor business model because it discourages customers from upgrading or buying the top of the line model. Might as well buy a Roamio OTA and add a cable card if needed. Tivo could also charge a fee for the app.


----------



## gbenrus25 (Nov 2, 2017)

shwru980r said:


> Seems strange to me that Tivo would integrate Amazon Alexia, but not have a streaming app for the fire TV.


Not sure I understand why you think it's strange. An app means you no longer need to buy a TiVo mini which is a source of revenue for TiVo. Integrating Alexa on the other hand is a value add that doesn't eat into TiVo's margins and encourages you to buy a TiVo because you can voice control it without picking up a remote. Also, a lot of people already have Alexa devices making the value add even greater (no need to buy an extra device to control your TV watching). It's very far from strange


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

gbenrus25 said:


> Not sure I understand why you think it's strange. An app means you no longer need to buy a TiVo mini which is a source of revenue for TiVo. Integrating Alexa on the other hand is a value add that doesn't eat into TiVo's margins and encourages you to buy a TiVo because you can voice control it without picking up a remote. Also, a lot of people already have Alexa devices making the value add even greater (no need to buy an extra device to control your TV watching). It's very far from strange


The app certainly isn't as good as a mini and they do sell Bolts with the streaming capability and they could charge for the app. You can also travel with a fire tv stick and use the app for out of home streaming. A mini isn't practical for that.


----------



## gbenrus25 (Nov 2, 2017)

shwru980r said:


> The app certainly isn't as good as a mini and they do sell Bolts with the streaming capability and they could charge for the app. You can also travel with a fire tv stick and use the app for out of home streaming. A mini isn't practical for that.


Oh, I understand the benefits of the app and would also love to get an app. I'm just saying it's far from strange that they'd integrate Alexa but not release a Fire TV app


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

gbenrus25 said:


> Oh, I understand the benefits of the app and would also love to get an app. I'm just saying it's far from strange that they'd integrate Alexa but not release a Fire TV app


The Fire TV stick has Alexa which could be used to control out of home streaming if there was an app.


----------



## Myrtledog (Jul 10, 2017)

So I just got the cube set up with a Mini and it works pretty well. However whenever I turn it on after a few hours of downtime the Mini is in standby mode so there’s no live tv unless I use the TiVo remote to wake it up...
Is there any way to set the Mini so it doesn’t sleep?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Nope. I have the same problem


----------



## Steven Rogers (Jul 30, 2017)

Just wanted to express my thanks for the helpful instructions in this thread. This Community is great!


----------



## mobilelawyer (Jan 3, 2006)

davidjplatt said:


> It does work but the setup is convoluted and not particularly well documented.
> 
> You need your TV remote control and the FireTV Cube remote control. I made the mistake of picking DVR and it won't ask you for the brand of DVR - it only asks for the input (HDMI1, HDMI2, etc.) and the audio input. It would switch to DVR but I couldn't change channels.
> 
> ...


I tried this last night with the just- released new FireTV Cube, and it seems to work swimmingly to tune cable channels with my Bolt, no Guide or My Shows can be invoked by voice command like they can be with my Harmony Hub Alexa app. I have Harmony skill disabled in the Alexa app while playing with the new Cube. Given what I have read in this thread, it would not play nicely with the Cube. One thing I have noticed is that when you tell Alexa to turn off the TV, it and my Onkyo receiver are indeed turned off. But with everything off, if you say Alexa tune to ESPN, she obeys the command, and turns on my Onkyo receiver, and tunes to the correct channel on TiVo. But she does not turn on the TV. Interestingly, if I say turn on the TV, she then turns it on. But then the Cube switches to the default Fire TV homepage. It is a glitch that I can live with. I'll just say Alexa turn on the TV, and then say Alexa tune to ESPN.

My main reason for purchasing the Cube was to use it as a voice controlled switcher for all of my components. We will see how it fits the bill. The jury is out so far. One thing I noticed, and that Harmony users should note is that when you are running one activity, say you are streaming on your Roku device, and you tell Alexa to tune something on cable, she will immediately do it. But Harmony still thinks you are running the Roku activity. It is just like going up to the receiver and manually changing the input to cable as far as the Harmony app is concerned. You then have to change Harmony over to your Tivo Activity to be in sync with what Alexa just did. This can be disconcerting. We shall see.


----------



## RoninSwordstar (Sep 27, 2006)

So... With the new Amazon Fire TV 2019 unit the process is not well documented to get it to actually control the Tivo, but it is fairly simple. 

you have to manually add the tivo in the manage equipment part of settings. Once that's done, it's a snap. The phone app doesn't actually apply the skill for some reason... 

But it does work like a charm.


----------

